# Clicker Training???



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im gonna get a clicker for rocko it has a sound volume thing on it high pitch and low pitch its called Clix dog &#55357;&#56374; clicker well anyways i have a few questions on it so if you have any experience with clickers i would like to know more about them.

1. Do they really make training easier
2. Does it make it easier to target train
3. Does the type of clicker matter the one im getting is the only one thats in the petstore i checked both petstores near me and they both only sell the clix dog &#55357;&#56374; clicker which costs €5.95 so im gonna get it. :grey tiel::blue throat::umbrella too::blue plet:f lovie::bml::ylw lovie::wf cinnamon: &#55357;&#56355;


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I train people's birds. Clickers work.  It creates a bridge to let them know they did a desirable behavior


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> I train people's birds. Clickers work.  It creates a bridge to let them know they did a desirable behavior


Thanks im gonna try it im also gonna try using the chopsticks for target training they both will be very helpful for taming better and learning new tricks i say in about a year or two rocko will know many tricks


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Can somebody plz answer the rest of my questions


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm hardly an expert on clicker training, but I can answer these questions for you 

1. Do they really make training easier - as far as I know, yes, it does make training easier, AND faster. 

2. Does it make it easier to target train - Yeppers  Hopefully someone more experienced on the subject can fill you in on it. 

3. Does the type of clicker matter? - Nope...doesn't matter at all. I've seen people use clicking pens, their tongue and even a special word such as 'good' or 'okay'. It's how you use it that works, not the tool itself, though any clicking noise is said to help them hear the command better.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

I think it depends on how good you are with training parrots. I've never used a clicker and trained my first tiel Ringo very quickly. I don't even reward him now, he just loves praise and my 'yippppeee' sound. He so wants to please as do most parrots so again depends on your level of knowing parrots behavior and patients. I don't like the clicker idea. I want my bird to be able to do what I want anywhere without having to carry around a clicker or reward. But each to their own - what ever helps train them.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lillyvon said:


> I think it depends on how good you are with training parrots. I've never used a clicker and trained my first tiel Ringo very quickly. I don't even reward him now, he just loves praise and my 'yippppeee' sound. He so wants to please as do most parrots so again depends on your level of knowing parrots behavior and patients. I don't like the clicker idea. I want my bird to be able to do what I want anywhere without having to carry around a clicker or reward. But each to their own - what ever helps train them.


I didnt get a clicker and i pretty much tamed rocko myself the only thing is he dosent step up when hes in my bedroom but if hes anywhere else in the house he steps up right away


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I love clicker training and so do my critters. 



> *1. Do they really make training easier?*


It does for us. It's the only method I'll train my animals with. Clicker training and positive reinforcement.



> *2. Does it make it easier to target train?*


Yes! Target training is so much fun. The thing about using a clicker rather than a marker word such as "Yes!", the clicker is a very precise, distinct sound that doesn't vary the way your voice might. Using your voice is fine and still works, but I just prefer the clicker. (I still use a marker word sometimes when my hands are too full to handle the clicker, treats, leash etc with my dog).



> *3. Does the type of clicker matter?*


Nope, not at all. As stated previously, the clicker is merely a distinct sound that becomes a conditioned reinforcer once you've repeatedly paired it with a reward (called "charging" the clicker). Theoretically, nearly any sound can become your "clicker" - such as a pen clicking, a tongue cluck, etc. The more distinct and unique from everyday sounds, the better.

You might want to read up on clicker training. It's very interesting and you and your bird will have loads of fun! 
http://www.clickertraining.com/taxonomy/term/28


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I didnt get a clicker and i pretty much tamed rocko myself the only thing is he dosent step up when hes in my bedroom but if hes anywhere else in the house he steps up right away


My Ringo is a great stepper up - he'll walk towards my hand if he is on the ground to step up or anywhere. He's really bright. Lucy - eh not so much. She has good and bad times. Guess it depends on the cockatiel. She is very 'flappy' - I call her 'moth' a lot of the time! Funny thing is she is more sooky. Wants to climb inside my head. Ringo is more understanding and happy to sit on my hand while typing. They both know not to get on my keyboard or chew on my mouse.


----------

